# TRIGANO - ROOF BARS



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi all..
Got the Trigano tribute fitted with a Fiamma F65 awning..
Has anyone added roofbars to their's already ??

If so any tips or pointers and recommendations on bars..
The fiamma comes right to the rear of the van and so cant see how the brackets would fit on that side...

Any info welcomed...


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*roof bars*

Hi

noticed we are from same area mate!

roof bars as in?

keith


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Choper.. Only just in Staffs, Cannock...

We want to fit a roof box for a bit more storage, so thought of a pair or roof bars across the rear of the van and a ladder on the rear left door ( have bike rack on right hand).
From a few web sites i have visited the bars fit the roof "grooves" however our awning on the nearside already sits within the rail and covers most of it. The rear fixing bracket in particular if right at the back where you would most probably fit one of the roof bars.

Make sense ????


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

HI

i am nr uttoxeter mate (its Keith by the way), yes i understand now what you want to do, having the awning does make it difficult to fit it where you want it. plus and i dont want to teach my granny to suck eggs but if u go ahead and do this watch your counter balance of the vehicle depending on how much weight your store in it.

regards

keith


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Keith..
Weight will be an issue but the plan is storage for mainly light items.

All the heavy stuff like bottles of wine are already close to the floor !!
The wife finds it easier that way .... ...

steve


----------

